# Gym in Sharjah



## furryboots

As I'll be moving employment to Sharjah in the future I am thinking about joining a gym there.

Anyone know of any, other than Fitness First?


----------



## Colleenk

There are lots of gyms in Sharjah. Depends on where you are living, and whether you are male or female. I can advise around the Buheriah Cornishe area only.


----------



## furryboots

Colleenk said:


> There are lots of gyms in Sharjah. Depends on where you are living, and whether you are male or female. I can advise around the Buheriah Cornishe area only.


I'll still be living in Dubai but working in Al Khan. Is the area you mention nearby?


----------



## Colleenk

*gym*



furryboots said:


> I'll still be living in Dubai but working in Al Khan. Is the area you mention nearby?


Yes, there is a gym directly on Al Kahn as just before the first stop light as you come down Al Kahn. There is a ladies gym on the Buheriah Cornishe next to the Mellinium hotel. You should not have a problem finding one. I haven't checked them out myself so I cannot advise what they are like. We have a gym in our building.


----------

